
AltStore is an alternative iOS App Store with a built-in Nintendo emulator - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/25/20884363/altstore-riley-testut-delta-nintendo-emulator-ios-app-store-alternative-jailbreak
======
kennydude
It'll be interesting to see how long this lasts without Apple kicking up a
hissy fit over it.

